# Lake Somerville water levels



## JJLG (Dec 12, 2005)

Has anyone been to Somerville lately? Was wondering what the lake level is like? Are the ramps high and dry?

Jeff


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

lake is 3 feet low. The apache hills ramp is pretty much a no go. That is the only ramp i ever use. I wouls imagine nails is a no go also unless you have a really shallow boat. I would think most of the others are ok. There were plenty of boats out on monday so they had to launch somewhere. They really need a good rain. LOW LOW LOW


----------



## SaltwaterAg (Oct 7, 2004)

hey JJLG, we were there in the middle of August and the ramps in rocky creek were just fine. water might have been a little below the norm but our blazer went in just fine. don't knwo about any of the other ramps though. good luck.


----------



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

*ramp*



SaltwaterAg said:


> hey JJLG, we were there in the middle of August and the ramps in rocky creek were just fine. water might have been a little below the norm but our blazer went in just fine. don't knwo about any of the other ramps though. good luck.


The ramp at Lake Somerville Marina is o.k...................


----------



## tinybubbles (Oct 14, 2005)

last time i launched the lake was bad low ,


----------



## roger1shot (Jul 28, 2004)

*Nails Creek*

Hi,
Nails creek boat ramp has maybe 6''-1' of water.
Last time I was over there was June.
And there hasn't been any rain .
Nails Creek State Park hasn't had enough water to float a boat all year.
Couldn't fish for crappie this past Spring,no water.
SURE need some good RAIN.
The parks around 1948 should be ok,.


----------



## LongRodMaster (Mar 5, 2005)

The big State park on the North side of the lake (cant think of the name for some reason) there ramps are fine.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

rockycreek and yegua boat ramps are low but ok.fishing is fair good luck


----------



## BillyG (Oct 19, 2004)

i think it is called overlook park. I ramp there first one you come to off of 36 coming from houston.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

should be ok we had 5 to7 inch of rain sunday nite in lagrange summerville had 3 inchs should have come up i will be there this weekend and let you know more


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2006)

Nails park water is still low lake is a little low but all other ramps are in good shape. can launch birch, big creek, and overlook.

cats have been slow but crappie have been very good in last week


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

I was out there yesterday and the lake only came up about 4 inches with the rain. Still more than 2.5 feet low.


----------

